# Saturn Inflatable SUP?



## peak (Apr 7, 2006)

I've got a Seyvlor inflatable, very lightly used, that I've listed twice on the Buzz Classifieds, but it keeps on being marked SOLD...Its not sold. with a paddle and pump, $475. I'll be in Ft. Collins for t-giving...


----------



## ACheateaux (Dec 3, 2008)

Imagine has a solid deal on the Rapidfire going around 450$ish right now. I paddled inflatables on everything on the front range and Im digging the solid plastic.

Can you paddle it straight to save your life? No.
Is it heavy? yes.

But my dog runs III on my board with me and I fish off it... and it paddle WW wayyyy better than an inflatable.

[email protected] if you want to slide by and check one out. Take it for a paddle on the lake in Evergreen.


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

Can't do solid plastic, I'm going back and forth from the Florida Keys dude! The question is do the inflatables totally suck or not? I've never SUPed befofe, just want to play around with it this winter on flat water. There must be one nerdy buzzard out there who's got experience with the inflatables!


----------



## peak (Apr 7, 2006)

CON: Inflatables don't surf as well as rigid boards, and at 215# I have to get a LOT of air into the board for it not to buckle a little when I stand on it....

PRO: flatwater and class II, they're great, not to mention the affordability over proper boards and packability...bro-brahs talk shit about SUP, but it doesn't really bother me. Bro-brahs talk shit about a lot of stuff...


----------



## ACheateaux (Dec 3, 2008)

Lo siento.

No, inflatables dont suck to bad. I ran one for the last 2 years (if you saw someone on the poudre ona stand up board, good chance it was me), they're just not really ideal. If you weigh over 180#, it can be a chore to get it pumped solid. Make sure you get a single action pump. I bulk fill mine with a 12vlt pump to 12 psi, then finish it with a pump. You dont have to worry about deflating them, just top it off every now and then.


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

With an inflatable you really need to get one that you can pump up to at least 15psi. The sevlor that I have seen does not inflate that hard. The softer SUP's do not do very well in the river or the ocean. If there is any chop in the ocean the softer boards seem to be very unstable. With the river, if the board is not hard enough to bridge the gap between wave crests it will bounce and be very hard to stay on. 

I have a C-4 10' inflatable. I use a compressor to get it really tight. I have flown it as carry on to Hawaii and the Outer Banks. I am not a surfer by any means but I was able to surf true head high waves both places. I have also been able to surf it at the Glenwood wave as high as 25,000cfs. 

The inflatables do not perform like an epoxy board. But, if you get a board that inflates hard you'll be fine.


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

The Saturn will tolerate up to 12 psi. At a whopping 150lbs I don't imagine I'll fold it up. Thanks for the information amigos. I did see you on the Poudre last summer Acheateaux, and you are the main inspiration for me getting into this sport. Have y'all noticed how the bro-brahs haven't hijacked this thread yet? Even with the dreaded word "Saturn" in the title! I think I'm going to pick one up when I get South to Florida. Woke up with ice on the decks this morning here in Maine and that's our signal to get the f out of dodge so I can get to SUPing!


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Here's your hijack:

If Saturn's biggest concern is weak seams after a few years of pressure and PVC breakdown, imaging what 12 PSI is going to do!


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

If you have the cash and want an inflatable, I'd be looking at the industry pioneer.

ULI SUP


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

Save yourself from looking like a rookie and just get 2 boards. Rapidfire for the mountains and an epoxy board for florida. With the money for checked baggage, you will be better off this way.


----------

